# It's Jake



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

He is adorable...if a little goofy with that leaf on his nose! How old is he now?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

He's so cute! LOVE LOVE LOVE his black nose and silver face. He's such a silly little boy. CUTE~


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

He will be four months old on the fourteenth.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Oh My Word - that poodle face is amazing


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

murieics said:


> He will be four months old on the fourteenth.


Wow, he's TALL! Nickel was 12 inches tall (11 lbs) when he was 15 weeks old.

Jake's so handsome~


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Wow, he's TALL! Nickel was 12 inches tall (11 lbs) when he was 15 weeks old.
> 
> Jake's so handsome~


When I say four months, I mean he was born on the 14th, so he will be four months on the 14th. Technically, he was 16 weeks old on the 2nd of december (but still was around 13 1/2 inches then). I don't know how much he weighs right now- we are going to the vet on Thursday to get him microchipped and started on heartworm preventative (in Texas there are always mosquitoes...), and I will get him weighed then.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

What a doll,I though the leaf was a band-aid at first glance. Poodles are so goofy!!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Love his old man eyebrows!! What a CUTE boy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ohhh...what a sweetheart! I think silvers are the most adorable of all the Poodle babies, with their beautiful light faces against the darker coat. Just gives them such a sweet, angelic look!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

What a great face! Jake is absolutely adorable  Love the leaf!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

So adorable! I thought the leaf was a band aid at first too.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

What a cutiepie! I too love his silver face.


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

The leaf did look like a bandaid if you just glanced at it- that was part of the reason I wanted a picture.  the leaf stuck on his nose so perfectly. I was surprised he left it alone long enough to get a picture of
it- I think it settled on there well enough that he didn't see it at first.

I adore his little face (actually, I just plain adore him!) and I can't wait to see him as his coat clears. I think it's going to be so much fun watching him change colors!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

murieics said:


> I can't wait to see him as his coat clears. I think it's going to be so much fun watching him change colors!



I'm enjoying every moment of that  Jake's so cute! Wait, I think I have said that before


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

He's cute. I love his colors in his face. I have a black toy and he just looks like a black blob in pix.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Love Jake! He's so pretty. Love his eyes.


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all of the wonderful comments about Jake and his adorable face! 

For those of you that are keeping track, he is 17 weeks old, and when I took him to the vet, he weighed 11.1 lbs. He is right around 14", and he is "officially" four months old on the 14th.


----------

